# Pre-made and Custom Book Covers | Phycel Designs



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

My name is Rene and I have been a graphic designer for over eight years. I am now offering pre-made and custom book covers for sale on my website at www.phycel.com.

*Pre-made covers* available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/
*Custom cover packages *available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/custom-book-covers/

All of my pre-made eBook covers are priced at $60 and include customization of title, sub-title, and author text, including a font change if desired. Each cover is exclusive and will be marked as "sold" once purchased. All covers have been created at a high resolution and, for an additional price, can be expanded to a full wrap for use with both paperback and eBooks.

All eBook Pre-made covers include:
- Front Cover Design
- Up to two revisions of title, sub-title, author text, and font style/color changes
- High resolution JPG and PDF of finished design (meets all Kindle/eReader requirements)
- Royalty Free Stock Images
- 3D renderings of the finished design for web promotions
(Price does not include graphic changes or image manipulation.)

I also offer affordable packages for custom made book covers, bookmarks, facebook/web banners, and any other promotional materials you may need (business cards, postcards, brochures, etc.)

Feel free to check out all of my book cover packages. You may also purchase directly on the site securely by credit card and receive your customized pre-made cover within 3 business days.

             

*Also Offering Premium Pre-made covers that include print-ready paperback designs!*


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful artwork!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

Rene has made all of my graphics for my business, from my facebook covers, blog buttons, to the cover of my anthology, "Apocalypse: An Anthology by Authors and Readers". She is very talented and a joy to work with. I highly recommend that anyone looking for a cover look no farther. Her pre-made covers are awesome and if you do not find what you are looking for there, her custom covers (made just for you) will blow your mind. She also designed bookmarks for my anthology. She is my only go to person for graphics. 
www.cynthiashepp.com


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Cynthia! For anyone interested in seeing the Apocalypse project Cynthia speaks about above, here is a peek at what has been done so far. The book is available for purchase on the website (which was also designed and programmed by yours truly) at http://www.apocalypseanthology.com/


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice work! Bookmarked.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Ruth!

I've added a few more pre-mades to the gallery and will keep doing so on a regular basis. Pre-mades can be found at http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/ and I also keep my Facebook page updated with any new pre-made covers I add to the site.

Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/phyceldesigns


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Just added some new pre-made covers that will make some great series covers. Check them out and visit my website for info: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/


----------



## Gwen Hayes (Apr 24, 2011)

Those are all gorgeous!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Gwen. I have also posted a few more if anyone is interested...

http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello René,

I love your covers ... if you ever do a serie with sexy chubbier models please let me know, I would be interested.

Thanks,


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

I wish the chubbier models were easy to find as I am a plus-size girl myself.  But, unfortunately not many of the stock photographers see beauty the way I do.  I guess I need to take some photographs to start using on my covers so I can delve into the unique plus-size genre.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

It took me forever to find the plus size model I used on the first two books.
So let me know if/when you do.
There are great pictures on the plusmodelmag facebook pages


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

As per a request from Lady_0, I tried my hand at a few plus-size covers. I can't say how difficult it is to find stock photography for such a subject. But, hopefully you all will at least enjoy the different options.

All pre-mades can be found at: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/

Curvy Covers:
   

And a few more singles:
  

Enjoy!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I love your Eve series covers, I would almost write lesbian erotica just to be able to use it 

Really good covers, I'll keep an eye on your page to see if something good pops up for my own work.


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

Rene, your covers are wonderful. 

When I move on from erotica in a few months, you'll have my business.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Kia and Rayna. I add new covers on an almost daily basis. So, feel free to keep an eye on the website if you're looking for something specific. Also, I try to post them on Facebook as well. So, if you follow my Facebook page, you'll likely see them in your feed as I add them. https://www.facebook.com/phyceldesigns Lastly, genre recommendations are always welcome as it gives me inspiration. Thanks!


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow Rene,

You do very nice work!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, Karl!  And thanks for the order.  I just emailed you the files.  Let me know once it's published!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Yesterday I bought a couple of premade covers from Rene to dress up a pair of older books, and found her extremely professional, prompt, and easy to work with. And the covers are gorgeous, too. I've never gotten 3D manips before in addition to a regular cover:


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Brilliant, brilliant work.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Glad to hear you like them, Meg!  I love doing 3D versions of the covers.  They look so snazzy and the authors can promote their books with them in various forms.  I will be adding some more covers later today along with several series specials.

Thanks Hugh!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Added several new covers and series sets to the pre-made gallery. Check them out at http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/ or on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/phyceldesigns.

TRILOGY SET: (buy all three and save)
  
You can get this set of three for only the price of two pre-made covers here: http://www.phycel.com/shop/pre-made-book-covers/stand-down/

SERIES SET: (buy all four and save) *this series was posted earlier, but now on sale buy three get one free*
   
You can get this set of four for only the price of three pre-made covers here: http://www.phycel.com/shop/pre-made-book-covers/sins-of-eve-series-special/

A MATCHING SET OF TWO:
 

SOME NEW INDIVIDUAL COVERS:


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Awesome work, but oh my goodness! We have the same taste.  Too funny. I've used at least four of your pictures for pre-mades. I'm building my site now. I have that couple in the rain too, but it's a different pic of them.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, it's hard to keep up on whether there are other books out there that use the same stock photos.  If I run across another book that looks eerily similar to one of my pre-mades, I usually pull the design from my catalog.  It's the unfortunate result of using stock photography.

Thanks for the compliments.  I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

This is just a quick reply to show everyone some of the 3D renderings that come with my pre-made and custom covers.

  

More 3D positions are also available upon request.


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say that Rene was a joy to work with and I'm very happy with how my cover turned out. Thanks, and I'll be in touch for the sequel!


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you so much Rene, I really appreciate your quick response to my cover request. 
I love that you got it right away just like I wanted it and the idea you found for my box set is perfect!
Now I just have to remember how to insert it in the signature.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Carl and Lady_O!  It was a pleasure working with you both and I hope to get the chance to again in the future!


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello Rene,
Did you have any luck finding more fleshy models for new covers?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I just purchased "Down Low". It's perfect for my upcoming _Feudal Land_ series.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

@Lady_O - I will email you with some that I have found.  I still have to respond to your email from Wednesday.  Things have been pretty busy this week. (which is good, no complaints!)  So, I'll respond tonight and send you links to some stock that I've found.

@LisaGraceBooks - Thanks!  I just sent your customized files.  Let me know if you have any trouble receiving them.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

phycel - I love the cover! Can you load it here so everyone can see it? I'm not sure how to share off my pc.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Lisa - I'm so glad you like it! Here are the finals for everyone to see:


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I just sent some of my facebook friends over to like your facebook page . Here it is: 
https://www.facebook.com/phyceldesigns?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Lisa!  The more the merrier!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

A few new custom cover designs created for authors Jason Brant and Joe Nobody. For custom cover design information, visit http://www.phycel.com/services/book-cover-design/. (Click on images for larger versions, book descriptions, and purchase links.)


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

You should show off the TWIST anthology cover


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Of course, Cynthia! Here it is. You can click on the cover to learn more information about the anthology.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

The trilogy cover your prepared is in my signature now. Thanks.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

It looks fantastic, Lady_O!  Thanks!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is a new cover featuring a customized pre-made with the full wrap added for Shaun Dowdall.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, nice work! *bookmarked*


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

New pre-made covers have been added to my catalog. Check them out below. 

























*TO CELEBRATE SPRING, I'M OFFERING A ONE-TIME $15 DISCOUNT FOR ALL NEW ORDERS!*
Any new orders will receive $15 OFF the entire order. All you need is this coupon code to save: *save15*​
*Pre-made covers* available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/
*Custom cover packages *available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/custom-book-covers/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rene,

looks like I missed welcoming you as a services provider! Here ya go!

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Rene,
> 
> looks like I missed welcoming you as a services provider! Here ya go!


Thank you, Betsy! I just haven't been active in several months, so thank you for the welcome.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

AnnChristy said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> I've got a YA/NA post-apocalyptic/dystopian book coming up very soon. I'll send you an email tonight. I need a full release kit.


Thank you for the compliment! I'll be on a look out for your email. Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

AnnChristy said:


> Hmm...the website appears to be down at the moment. Let's hope it's back in a bit.


Oh no. I just checked and it seems to be back up now. Hosting company must've had a glitch.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

AnnChristy said:


> I saw that...and used the contact me form. I think on Monday.


I didn't receive anything, AnnChristy. I checked my spam as well. Could you try emailing me again at [email protected]? Thanks!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

A few new pre-made covers have been added to my catalog. Check them out. 









*TO CELEBRATE SPRING, I'M OFFERING A ONE-TIME $15 DISCOUNT FOR ALL NEW ORDERS!*
Any new orders will receive $15 OFF the entire order. All you need is this coupon code to save: *save15*​
*Pre-made covers* available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/
*Custom cover packages *available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/custom-book-covers/


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

I've recently added a few new pre-made covers to my catalog. Check them out. 















*Pre-made covers* available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/
*Custom cover packages *available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/custom-book-covers/


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice work! I especially love the flight of the falcon!


----------



## Evan J (Feb 3, 2014)

My god you're talented. These are very impressive.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, Vydor and Evan.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Gorgeous covers. Makes me wish I needed one!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, Stacy!


----------



## Danielle Monsch (Aug 21, 2011)

Wonderful covers!

Good luck to you and your business!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, Danielle!


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Changes in 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, AnnChristy!  It really did turn out perfect.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so excited about all the projects we have in the works, L.L. Akers.  Thanks for the pat on the back!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Sharing a few more pre-mades added to the catalog. Enjoy! 











*Pre-made covers* available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/
*Custom cover packages *available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/custom-book-covers/


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Posted a few more pre-mades this week. Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or are interested. 









*Pre-made covers* available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/
*Custom cover packages *available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/custom-book-covers/


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Bumping thread for someone who asked where to find a series cover designer.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Rene designed my FEUDAL LAND cover, and I love it!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the mention, L.L. Akers.  I have several series covers I've done.  Tomorrow morning, I'll put them together and post them here.  There are still a few series covers that haven't all been released yet, so I have to wait to reveal them.  But I'll gladly post the ones that are already live.  

Thanks for the shout out, Lisa Grace!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> Bumping thread for someone who asked where to find a series cover designer.


Here's just some of the many series covers I've done in the past&#8230;

The Hunger Series by Jason Brant - Three individual novels and one omnibus.









Intoxicating Passion Series by Felicia Tatum - Five individual novellas.









Immortal Heart Series by Magen McMinimy - First novel in the series was created by another designer and I had to follow the overall layout for the additional three novels. More to come.









The Lia Fail Chronicles by S.L. Dearing - One novel and four novellas. Many more to come.









The Roommate Romance Series by Rene Folsom (myself) - While all the novella covers have a consistent look, their variating models/colors matter because they're standalone novellas.









The Runaway Series by Nicole Clark - Three novellas so far.









The Twins of Aurora Series by Magen McMinimy - Two novels so far and many more to come.









I do have quite a few more, but still waiting for authors to reveal their covers to the public. Once they do, I'll be glad to share.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

So so awesome!!!


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> So so awesome!!!


Thank you, Kia.


----------



## Shaun Dowdall (Mar 8, 2013)

Would definitely recommend Rene! Love my cover by her


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Just placed an order, excited to see what comes of it. =D


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Cryptic Fawn said:


> Just placed an order, excited to see what comes of it. =D


Got it! Looking forward to working with you, Cryptic Fawn.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Showing off some new series covers for Cryptic Fawn:










I also added four new pre-mades to the catalog. Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or are interested. 









*Pre-made covers* available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/pre-made-book-covers/
*Custom cover packages* available here: http://www.phycel.com/product-category/custom-book-covers/


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Rene, 

I haven't heard back from you on my last several emails or Facebook Private Messages. I just need to either be refunded and get a new designer, or have some sort of communication from you regarding ETA of the commissioned work I paid for seven months ago. 

Please advise.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Apr 6, 2014)

I just want to say that I've had the same experience as L.L. in working with this designer, and I am aware of several other people who've also had this experience. I've waited a few months with no communication. Unfortunately I waited too long and cannot file a dispute with Paypal. I waited to file a dispute because of Phycel's good reputation. I'm probably out the cost of one cover, but L.L. is out the cost of several covers.

L.L has shown great patience in waiting seven months before making a post in this thread. I think she really went above and beyond to give the designer time and notice that the situation was not acceptable. I don't know what may have happened here, and I'm very sorry if there are any serious issues happening for the designers at Phycel. But a business can't keep money and not deliver any product without communicating with clients and offering to refund, recommending another designer, giving a delivery date for the work, or some combination of those things.

I hope everything can be worked out to the satisfaction of all parties involved.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

This sort of thing always amazes me. The author/artist has been active on Facebook and Twitter. Attempts have been made to contact them through both venues. And yet, nothing. They continue to be active, but ignore paying clients. Shameful.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Rene of Phycel is the designer I referred to when I posted in LL's previous thread. I PM'd LL about it and told her what my experience had been.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Update. I again reached out to Rene (here), on her author FaceBook, her Phycel Designs FaceBook and via email. She has ignored all pleas to finish my three projects or refund my money.

So I disputed it with the bank for breach of contract as my paypal is connected to a credit card, and I received my answer today. It's beyond the 60-day window (7 months of me waiting patiently like an idiot), even though during that 7 months I show proof of contacting her about the projects.

*I am out $755.00 for the 3 combined projects. *

Project 2 and 3 (2 complete e-book and print covers for novels) were not delivered at all. Project 1 was partially complete, but I've pulled the five (serial) books because she won't finish the omnibus and the print cover... Which was part of my sales strategy, so I was asking for a refund and didn't feel right about using part of her work. Not sure what to do about those now.

This really sucks because I used money I didn't have in 2014 to get all my covers lined up for this coming year. I don't make a lot of money on my writing (yet), and promised my hubs I wouldn't spend another penny until all books were up and bringing in money. Now I can't put them up without buying new covers.

Meanwhile, Rene continues to post all the kick-ass new covers she's been doing since I paid her, for some really great writers, herself included.

Very. Uncool.


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> Update. I again reached out to Rene (here), on her author FaceBook, her Phycel Designs FaceBook and via email. She has ignored all pleas to finish my three projects or refund my money.
> 
> So I disputed it with the bank for breach of contract as my paypal is connected to a credit card, and I received my answer today. It's beyond the 60-day window (7 months of me waiting patiently like an idiot), even though during that 7 months I show proof of contacting her about the projects.
> 
> ...


So sorry this total robbery happened to you. That is horrible. That's a ton of money, especially for a up and coming writer.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Appalling. Have you posted to her facebook page? (Not via PM) I'd ask there a few times why she ripped you off.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry you had this dreadful experience. That's a heap of money to lose.

I only got my money back from Rene of Phycel in whatever the cut-off period is because I don't like being ignored when I've hired someone and paid them up-front money. So, after writing to her several times, I sent her the cancellation notice and asked Paypel to bring its 'getting my bl**dy money back' routine into play.

Yes, maybe naming and shaming (and keeping at it until it brings results!) is your only option. If it achieves nothing else it'll give you some satisfaction.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not finished trying yet. Just got the letter from the bank yesterday. I intend to drop by and visit on Monday as well to show correspondence I've had steady since the contract.  I doubt they will change their mind but it's worth a try. 

Monique, I haven't put it on her page publicly. Just pm. I really don't want to cause her harm in her business... I gather she no longer needs kboards peeps as so far there are five of us left hanging with no covers, and she doesn't come here anymore, but I'd really be stepping on her toes to post on her page  

I'm just sick about it. And very angry.


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

A bit of public shame might get you some action on your covers. Or at least your money back.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

L.L. Akers said:


> She'd probably just delete it and ignore. She has no problems ignoring...


I really am a pretty quiet and gentle man... Having said that I'd go nuclear on every board she posts to after giving her fair warning. Also FWIW I have been searching for cover designers etc. and if you hadn't brought this up I could have made the same mistake so while that won't get your money back I think informing your fellow writer's is a service and something for you to be proud of.

I for one am very thankful you posted!

Warmest regards,
SM


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

That sucks, LL! I had a similar experience with a designer once. I hope you get your money back!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

She is part of something called Rising Indies United. I would post there and publicly, but keep it factual and polite. I know that will be hard, but if you and others do that together, perhaps peer pressure will force her to at least engage with you.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

Rene makes wonderful covers, however, you never know whether you will get them or not. I purchased a premade because I wasn't sure whether I would write a series, when I decided, I contacted her over and over and she never answered the email. I considered myself lucky when I finally received the premade cover, after making requests several times. That cover was just a premade and it took two weeks or more to get.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Monique said:


> She is part of something called Rising Indies United. I would post there and publicly, but keep it factual and polite. I know that will be hard, but if you and others do that together, perhaps peer pressure will force her to at least engage with you.


I looked at that page, but felt it would be unfair to the others in her group to post there. And I hate conflict... I really do. I also hate losing $755.00 bucks. But in the end, I'll probably do nothing. I feel like a whiner even posting it here, but in all fairness to anyone looking at this thread to possibly order from her (and in light of the fact I've had a total of 5 KBoarders reach out to say this happened to them too, with Rene) I don't want anyone else to get bent over like I did. She could've at least bought me dinner first 

Maybe she'll eventually feel bad enough to reimburse me. If not, I'll let karma handle it.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

L.L. Akers said:


> I looked at that page, but felt it would be unfair to the others in her group to post there. And I hate conflict... I really do. I also hate losing $755.00 bucks. But in the end, I'll probably do nothing. I feel like a whiner even posting it here, but in all fairness to anyone looking at this thread to possibly order from her (and in light of the fact I've had a total of 5 KBoarders reach out to say this happened to them too, with Rene) I don't want anyone else to get bent over like I did. She could've at least bought me dinner first
> 
> Maybe she'll eventually feel bad enough to reimburse me. If not, I'll let karma handle it.


For $755, you're well within your rights to kick up a stink. I understand disliking conflict, but there seems to be a recurring theme here, so don't feel ashamed.


----------

